# surface igniter problem



## timhoward65 (Sep 16, 2010)

I ran into a rheem furnace 80% with a surface igniter. The problem is tht the igniter stays on when the t-stat calls for cool. that's right this is happening in the cooling mode. I'm thinking the board may be bad. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanx


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

What did you check so far?


----------



## timhoward65 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've checked t-stat, line voltage, low voltage, etc. everything works fine except for the fact that the igniter cums on and stays on during the cooling cycle


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No voltage on the W while this is happening?

Not using a power stealing thermostat?

Points toward the board then.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Ironic..... :laughing:

Karma in Karma out:yes:


----------

